# Database Discussions > Sybase >  DB Error Help Prepared Statements

## sjulian

I am experienced in VB6 and MSSQL, but new to VB2010 and SyBase.
I have an VB2010 application that performs a few INSERT, UPDATE and SELECT queries on a Adaptive Server Anywhere 9 db.
Running in debug mode I get the error "[Sybase][ODBC Driver][Adaptive Server Anywhere]Resource governor for 'prepared statements' exceeded"
Having trouble pinning down what causes error because it does not occur in same place all the time and not having much luck finding out how to fix. 
Research on SyBase seems to indicate a db bug.
Can anyone offer any suggestions?
I will be happy to provide code or other information, but at this point I'm not sure what is needed.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## J013

Are you the DBA for the Sybase machine? It sounds like someone defined a resource govenor resource group assigned your database to it and you are trying to exceed the limitations defined in the group. I would talk with the DBA for the database server to start researching what is definied for resource govenor.

----------


## sjulian

After quite a few searches, I finally found where to set the max allowed cursors and max allowed statements in Sybase. 
That gets me arround the error message, but now my problem is understanding why I had more than 50 prepared statements in the first place.
I use only one ADO db connection and close each recordset after uses. I rarely have more than one recordset open at any time and never more than three.

----------

